# ATTENTION ALL GIRLIES (incl g/f's, wife's of all the blokes)



## Hev

*Do you think The Powder Room should exist?*​
Of course - there is far too much testosterone on here4078.43%nah - us blokes will feel threatened1121.57%


----------



## Hev

It has come to the attention of some of us Girlies that there is soooo much testosterone on here that it can be intimidating to join in :?. We would like a wee corner where we can bleather about everything and anything (shoes, men (!), flower arranging :wink: etc etc). The guys hog the main forum with all their car stuff (I for one feel unqualified to contribute there much  ) so at a recent meet, The Powder Room was born  

The Powder Room could be a goer provided there is interest, so............. get voting [smiley=weneedyou.gif] .

I can just hear all the comments from the guys [smiley=smash.gif] :roll:

Hev x

PS. the idea is not to make it a girls only area - call it a learning medium for the guys


----------



## saint

nothing like good 'ole stereotypes then :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750

And there we were thinking this was a car forum :wink: :lol:

Hell, I vote yes, got to make some fun reading that has.


----------



## Boba FeTT

I vote yes, womens magazines and articles are far more interesting to read :lol:


----------



## jonah

Well I'm sure it would bring Vlastan back :wink:


----------



## JayGemson

Why not, the TT's a "girl's car" anyway :roll:


----------



## Grauditt

Why not, watch out for Mrs Grauditt :roll: 








...... that's if she can work out how to switch the computer on :lol:


----------



## saint

can she cook anything else other than the stuff that comes out of a jar?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Well I'm sure you can guess what my vote is

yes 
yeeees
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Jackie x


----------



## Grauditt

saint said:


> can she cook anything else other than the stuff that comes out of a jar?


I didn't think so but found out she's a dab hand with the old BBQ BTW :wink:


----------



## saint

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Well I'm sure you can guess what my vote is
> 
> yes
> yeeees
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Jackie x


Dave is away........ so what's Jackie so happy about ?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

saint said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm sure you can guess what my vote is
> 
> yes
> yeeees
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Jackie x
> 
> 
> 
> Dave is away........ so what's Jackie so happy about ?
Click to expand...

 

No more fighting or squabbling ............

over who's driving the boxster  

Jackie x


----------



## Toshiba

found this when i was crawling the net and it features one of our own too.

http://www.girlsnmotors.co.uk/feature/clived.html


----------



## NykS5

I think its a great idea..... 8)


----------



## jonah

Toshiba said:


> found this when i was crawling the net and it features one of our own too.
> 
> http://www.girlsnmotors.co.uk/feature/clived.html


Seems they have a few more members since the last time i had alook there :wink:

I'm all in favour if thats what you have in mind for your little room


----------



## scoTTy

I forgot about Clive's car on that site. Did we actually manage to make it car of the month with all our votes? :lol:


----------



## missTTopless

I think its a great idea for us girlies.....bet the guys could learn a thing or two as well!!!!!


----------



## saint

missTTopless said:


> I think its a great idea for us girlies.....bet the guys could learn a thing or two as well!!!!!


c what's the point? You obviously won't read each others posts!!

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck

Due to mounting pressure from a certain girl on here, plus abit of peace i voted yes for a powder room


----------



## Dotti

Whilst it is a great idea and yes I am all for it and many other forums seem to do it, I do think it wouldn't be taken seriously and too many males would be posting stupid sarcastic remarks and taking the biscuit out of us girlies! :?


----------



## saint

How many of those that have voted yes are actually female?


----------



## Dotti

I have to admit I have voted yes contrary of what I have said


----------



## Steve-TT

Well if Nita spends half the time i do on here reading who's gonna cook my tea :lol: well theres always pot noodles i guess, i think a girlie room is a great idea though.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## princess sarah

Yes, Im all for that..
What are we thinking of for content? 
I think that the passion ford website has a 'ladies room' 
Princess


----------



## NykS5

We could discuss anything we liked


----------



## Steve-TT

hev glad to see you've put your good idea into action, now i can also sit and read the forum instead of asking steve whats happening, will be good to chat here as much as we do in person.

Cya all soon

Nita


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

^Abi^ said:


> Whilst it is a great idea and yes I am all for it and many other forums seem to do it, I do think it wouldn't be taken seriously and too many males would be posting stupid sarcastic remarks and taking the biscuit out of us girlies! :?


So whats new Abi!  However, since when have us girls really cared what the male species thought. We either ignore these kind of remarks (and I'm sure we all know how boys feel about being ignored ) or we all band together and shoot em down in flames :twisted:
Personally I think we could have a lot of fun :wink:

Jackie x (awaiting sarcastic male remarks which of course will be ignored :-* )


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Steve-TT said:


> hev glad to see you've put your good idea into action, now i can also sit and read the forum instead of asking steve whats happening, will be good to chat here as much as we do in person.
> 
> Cya all soon
> 
> Nita


Nita,

Glad to see you posting. Hope you made sure Steve voted yes!
Can see the Powder Room being a popular haunt for all you boy's other halves :roll: 
And you know how important it is to keep the missus happy :twisted:

Jackie x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

jonah said:


> Well I'm sure it would bring Vlastan back :wink:


I KNOW he'd certainly be tempted :wink: 

Jackie x


----------



## Hev

genocidalduck said:


> Due to mounting pressure from a certain girl on here, plus abit of peace i voted yes for a powder room


 [smiley=whip.gif] 



NykS5 said:


> We could discuss anything we liked


.......... and EVERYTHING :wink:



Steve-TT said:


> hev glad to see you've put your good idea into action, now i can also sit and read the forum instead of asking steve whats happening, will be good to chat here as much as we do in person.
> 
> Cya all soon
> 
> Nita


Hey Nita - you made it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. ha ha, Steve will never get near the forum now! Time for him to cook [smiley=chef.gif] . I'm not gonna take all the credit/blame :wink: for this, if I remember rightly, you, Jackie and Julie were involved too (named and shamed :lol: ).



Jac-in-an-Box said:


> So whats new Abi! However, since when have us girls really cared what the male species thought. We either ignore these kind of remarks (and I'm sure we all know how boys feel about being ignored ) or we all band together and shoot em down in flames
> Personally I think we could have a lot of fun












Hev x


----------



## PR

Hev, see what you've started here!?!! :twisted:

Besides, can I point out that we are independant women who have a passion for sexy cars. Why the hell do we want to be wasting time making a blokes tea for him? I don't think so... Better things to do than that like polishing my wee red meanie, or better still creating havoc in it.

Powder room is fab idea.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

PR said:


> Hev, see what you've started here!?!! :twisted:
> 
> Besides, can I point out that we are independant women who have a passion for sexy cars. Why the hell do we want to be wasting time making a blokes tea for him? I don't think so... Better things to do than that like polishing my wee red meanie, or better still creating havoc in it.
> 
> Powder room is fab idea.


Well said 

Not to mention the havoc we can create in the Powder Room!!

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh- can't wait! :twisted: :wink:

Jackiex


----------



## jampott

Against my better judgement, I voted "yes" - mainly because Hev said I had to.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

NykS5 said:


> We could discuss anything we liked


What even battery operated toys?

 :roll:


----------



## saint

God this thread is so sad...... all this talk but I've heard nothing new yet.... stale stale boring unjustified  :wink:

oh wait... am a "bloke" or is that a "chav" who knows 'cos most don't on here I can use these

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> God this thread is so sad...... all this talk but I've heard nothing new yet.... stale stale boring unjustified  :wink:
> 
> oh wait... am a "bloke" or is that a "chav" who knows 'cos most don't on here I can use these
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Feeling threatened? :wink: Something tells me that if The Powder Room happens, you'll be a frequent visitor  .

Anyway, we've made our case and now we just have to wait and see if our wee campaign is a success. There is nothing new to add, just other peeps adding their opinions 

Hev x :-*

ps. stop wingeing [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

just my 2p - I voted yes too 

But only if you all promise to still hang round the other areas too - ok?


----------



## saint

Feeling threatened - where do you pick that up from? Certainly not here - I'd get my eyes tested if I were you - which am not of course 'cos that would just confuse things further and we would not want that..!!

Anyway - the Powder Room - any feminist will tell you that the application of make-up is being subservient (sp) to males - so why not call it - Meeting in the bog with m8s - that's surely what really happens when u lassies all trapse off to the toilet together - all this powdering of the nose carry-on - makes Aunt Sally look oh so natural


----------



## Hev

Don't worry DIRY, you can't get rid of us THAT easily :-*

Saint - Good grief you're in an agumentative mood :roll:

On the subject of girls going to the loo, I was in a pub recently which catered especially for this ritual.....................










and the note says............









:lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Arguing .... moi .... nah not at all.

LMAO at sign though!! Is this a secret hobby of yours - taking pics of the inside of toilets? :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Q. If a toilet is blocked...

A. "Use your heads please."

Maybe this sort of logic would be better in its own place. :roll:


----------



## PR

Maybe this is a new trend???? Men have comunal loos. At least the ladies will always smell better!

:?


----------



## scoTTy

Would this new forum allow me to post this ? :wink:


----------



## Hev

scoTTy said:


> Would this new forum allow me to post this ? :wink:


I suspect this is a deliberate attempt to provoke a reaction :wink: - well, you'll just have to wait until we have The Powder Room before we can tell you EXACTLY what we think of your guide  . So if you want us to comment on it, see Jae! :lol:

 :twisted: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hev said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would this new forum allow me to post this ? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect this is a deliberate attempt to provoke a reaction :wink: - well, you'll just have to wait until we have The Powder Room before we can tell you EXACTLY what we think of your guide  . So if you want us to comment on it, see Jae! :lol:
> 
> :twisted: :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Go Hev, Go........ 
Once we get The Powder Room there will be no mincing words!
[smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] :twisted: 

Jackie x


----------



## scoTTy

> I suspect this is a deliberate attempt to provoke a reaction


Who moi?


----------



## Hev

scoTTy said:


> I suspect this is a deliberate attempt to provoke a reaction
> 
> 
> 
> Who moi?
Click to expand...

just a hunch :-*

Hev x


----------



## Dotti

So, is a Powder Room going to go ahead?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

^Abi^ said:


> So, is a Powder Room going to go ahead?


Hopefully, although It's down to Jae at the end of the day.

I have offered my services as forum mod to keep an eye on it though


----------



## Dotti

Excellent  . If you need any girlies also to 'mod' it I don't mind as I do have a spare bit of time . I promise I will be on my best behaviour also  :wink:


----------



## incogniTTo

I've voted yes.
I have to go undercover as I'm the GF of one of your regular forum members. I'd really like to have a good moan about him on here sometimes, It would be interesting to see whether he recognises himself and his faults.


----------



## Dotti

Whose ya man incogniTTo? :twisted: :-*


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

^Abi^ said:


> Whose ya man incogniTTo? :twisted: :-*


Definately not me


----------



## Dotti

:lol: ah? .. :idea: :wink:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose ya man incogniTTo? :twisted: :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not me
Click to expand...

Having said that, if there are any single girlies out there................ 8)


----------



## Dotti

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose ya man incogniTTo? :twisted: :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having said that, if there are any single girlies out there................ 8)
Click to expand...

LOL. :lol:

Never mind a powder room for us girlies, maybe the forum should have a dating section also for all you single ladz  :lol: :wink:


----------



## PaulS

Ladies room - great idea. I'm sure it's been suggested in the past, but never actually happened.

After a while we'd see where certain Ladettes on here prefer to hang out, ladies room or the main forums :wink:

It'd sort out the men from the boys too :lol:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru

^Abi^ said:


> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Audi Parts Guru said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whose ya man incogniTTo? :twisted: :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Definately not me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Having said that, if there are any single girlies out there................ 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. :lol:
> 
> Never mind a powder room for us girlies, maybe the forum should have a dating section also for all you single ladz  :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

I can see it now, www.tt-dating.co.uk :lol:


----------



## Hev

incogniTTo said:


> I've voted yes.
> I have to go undercover as I'm the GF of one of your regular forum members. I'd really like to have a good moan about him on here sometimes, It would be interesting to see whether he recognises himself and his faults.


:lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## jampott

incogniTTo said:


> I've voted yes.
> I have to go undercover as I'm the GF of one of your regular forum members. I'd really like to have a good moan about him on here sometimes, It would be interesting to see whether he recognises himself and his faults.


yes, I'm sure he can... :lol:


----------



## incogniTTo

Hmmm we'll see :lol:


----------



## scoTTy

"He" has such a thick skin I'm sure it won't trouble him anyway.

So come on then "incognitto", spill the beans.


----------



## ObiWan

KiTTcaTT told me to vote yeesss, so go for it girls


----------



## Grauditt

Can't believe there's still no Powder Room yet :? C'mon Jae :-* 








:roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I think there is enough interest to warrant giving it a go...and with Christmas just around the corner all the boys will want to know what to give the girls for Christmas :wink:

Cue the lewd replies :roll:

Jackie x


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> I think there is enough interest to warrant giving it a go...and with Christmas just around the corner all the boys will want to know what to give the girls for Christmas :wink:












I don't think they're listening to us ............









Hev x


----------



## kiTTcaTT

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is enough interest to warrant giving it a go...and with Christmas just around the corner all the boys will want to know what to give the girls for Christmas :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they're listening to us ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Has anybody pointed out to Jae the new advertising potential of a powder room?


----------



## DXN

It has begun..................


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

DXN said:


> It has begun..................


...at long last, and do please visit 

Jackie x


----------



## dj c225

No point in this room :lol:

Look at it, the boys have taken over already


----------



## Hev

ahhhh, the night (Room  ) is yet young :roll:

Hev x

ps. THANK YOU JAE


----------



## A3DFU

I never voted as I'm happy on the main forum since years :?


----------

